# Rams and tankmates



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

I've read that German Blue Rams are a 'peacefully' Cichlid. Is this true? And if so, can they live with other (smaller) fish well? I.E. Guppies.

Thanks!

~Tori


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

yes, but I would not recommend them as a beginners fish, they can be delicae and require very clean water.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

The are usually peacfull till it comes time for them to breed then the become a little aggressive and as Gourami_Swami said they are delicate fish, if you wanted Rams you could do Bolivian Rams they are much hardyer that German Blue Rams.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Are the Bloivians peaceful as well?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Yea, but like with the German Blue Rams they can be aggressive when it comes to breeding.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you keep just one in a tank, and it won't get aggressive?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

You could keep just one but then they are not as colorfull IMO.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

stargate_geek said:


> Can you keep just one in a tank, and it won't get aggressive?


All cichlids are aggressive so there's no telling what you got is not aggressive.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi,

Almost all Cichlids go threw moods, one minute there really peaceful, the next minute there chasing another fish. Even if you only get one, it will probably still have a few 'cranky' moods.

They would proabaly be OK with Guppies.

Cory Lover


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I've started my cycleing!!!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldnt do guppies because the rams might kill them i would do dainos or something faster then the rams


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> I wouldnt do guppies because the rams might kill them i would do dainos or something faster then the rams


i agree. guppies are slow fish and make a easy target for aggression. might not kill the fish, but fast moving fish is better.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm a big fan of blue Rams. I have 8 in a 50g with a neon tetra, cardinal tetras, threadfin rainbow, angels, and discus. They don't bother any fish except each other for territory and any fish too close to their eggs. That includes attempting to push a 5'' Discus away from the nest! Funny sight. The territory fights are part of what is fun about them. They go nose to nose with their fins spread. 

If they were aggressive at all, the threadfin wouldn't have a chance.

Sometimes they play with an algae eater or the algae eater chases them.

The adults have great color. The white sparkles and there are many colors.

They are aggressive eaters. They immediately react to feeding time and they have no problem snatching food away from huge fish. That includes taking chunks of ground beef away from Discus.

One male lost an eye to fungus. He now swims all around the tank as the alpha Ram. It is funny to see him get a surprise attack on his blind side then chase the aggressor to regain dominance.

When I originally dropped 4 males and 4 females into the tank, they paired off into four pairs into the four corners within days. They then laid eggs.

Good article


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

rcomeau said:


> If they were aggressive at all, the threadfin wouldn't have a chance.



Lol...We have the same fish kept together. I disagree that guppies and rams do not go well. I have blue rams kept together with several threadfins. Nothing happened. However, we still have to be careful with our stock.


> One male lost an eye to fungus.


I doubt fungus would ever be the cause of losing an eye unless the ram suffered exophthalmus or pop-eye leading to injuries.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

I've had three rams....(only one of whom is still alive)....

they were all very peaceful towards their tankmates. My first ram was by himself and he got along very well with everyone and would come over to me at the side of the glass....when he died I got two females. They showed no aggression at all toward the other fish and crustaceans in the tanks. The occasionally bickered between themselves, but never resulting in any kind of injury. 

My only complaint is that they are so fragile. All of my other fish are healthy and my rams keep dying.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think guppies and rams would have a problem because of aggresssion, the guppies will stay at top of the tank and the rams at the bottom. But I wouldn't put them together for 2 other reasons. 1) guppies like hard water, rams like soft. and 2) guppies carry every disease and rams catch every disease.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whitney, I know what you mean. I think that there is some illness going around the wholesalers in rams. I had several from a hobbyist that lived for years, but when I bought some at a pet store they dropped off one by one.


----------

